# Any one from Tasmania?



## sethi117 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi 
i just got a student visa for Tasmania in UTAS (Australia)? i am very much confused, i want to ask different questions like

University ranking
job opportunities
weather ( coming there in feb 2012)
Peoples nature
Accomodation?

Plz answer me it ll be a great help.


----------

